# American Ninja Warrior



## TKnight206

I don't see American Ninja Warrior set to record tonight (9/28/2020). Isn't it new? I have a two hour To Be Anounced on my local NBC affiliate.


----------



## justen_m

NBC is airing Game 6 of the Stanley Cup Playoffs (NHL) tonight instead of ANW from 6-9pm MDT, with a TBA the following hour, if hockey doesn't overrun.

[edit] If Game 7 is necessary, NBC will be airing that Wednesday night, 9/30.


----------



## JoeKustra

If the game runs long, all following programs are delayed. I pad Late Night by 30 minutes (east coast).


----------

